# Coast starlight



## Moe (Jan 12, 2022)

why is the starlight cancelling trains?


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jan 12, 2022)

Many trains across the system are being canceled due to crew shortages as a result of the pandemic i.e. people testing positive for COVID, etc.


----------

